# Dracula test shot



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a test shot.
A very splendid kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent!

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Fantastic work, my friend!


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

So cool! Excellent work!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

well done, love the eyes!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome. I do think I'll wait for the deluxe version, though. Can't wait to see that!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Superb,can hardly do better.Did they finish the test shots on the deluxe version of Dracula kit as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

:thumbsup: OH YEAH!

Top Notch Job - again by Yasutoshi. Love the blue cape and eyes.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank just posted on Facebook that the kit is in Seattle awaiting distribution. I'll take his word on it. Woohoo!

Bob K.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Another outstanding paint job, well done Yasutoshi!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. It has great likeness to Bela Logosi. Great work, can't wait to see this 1 or the deluxe version.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Outstanding! Wish I could paint half as good.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hope We can get him for Halloween!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Outstanding paintwork!
Steve


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

rkoenn said:


> Frank just posted on Facebook that the kit is in Seattle awaiting distribution. I'll take his word on it. Woohoo!
> 
> Bob K.


 Oh my! We should start seeing them any time now.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Excellent job, Yasutoshi!! 



John P said:


> Awesome. I do think I'll wait for the deluxe version, though. Can't wait to see that!


What's the difference with the deluxe version?

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Very, very cool,* Yasutoshi!! As always, really nice! - Denis


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

SJF said:


> What's the difference with the deluxe version?
> 
> Sean


The deluxe version comes with a female figure and a tall column on the left side of Bela. Not sure if there's anything else. - Denis


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

dklange said:


> The deluxe version comes with a female figure and a tall column on the left side of Bela. Not sure if there's anything else. - Denis


In that case, I'll wait for the deluxe version, as well. Thanks. 

Sean


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

any pics of the Deluxe Version?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Masterful! I'm going to have get out the thesaurus for more superlatives if you keep turning out work like this. Looking forward to Drac and the Hudson Hornet, both of which are apparently imminent.


----------

